# Using swap space from a logical partition.



## Madcap (Jan 28, 2009)

I am trying to make a switch from GNU/Linux to BSD based systems, for learning purposes, but the problem I encounter is that the partition I want to use as swap space is on a logical partition and the FreeBSD installer sees the whole logical part as one partition instead of three.

Is there a way to use this partition as I would with Windows/Linux systems? Or would I be better of splitting my BSD root partition in two?

I encountered this problem while using VMWare, with a similar partition table  as I currently have on my real pc. I do this so I can eliminate as much problems before I do a real install.

The current partition table looks like this: Primary, an ext3 partition and an ntfs partition. Logical, a swap partition, another ext3 partition and another ntfs partition.

I also want to mount the second ext3 partition (the logical one) as /home with UFS on it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 28, 2009)

convert them to type 165 (if I recall) with Bootit Shareware,$35 or so?  I had two FS on a space within a logical partition (fat16 or 
some such number ) back when running 5.x (2 out of 4) 
.....
not saying that it would work. Just that is *might*


----------



## mjguzik (Jan 28, 2009)

You should be able to install the system without swap partition. Then something like this:
/dev/your_swap_partition             none            swap    sw              0       0

at the beginning of /etc/fstab should be sufficient.


----------

